# IJOY RDTA BOX 200W



## boxerulez (26/10/16)

http://www.ijoycig.com/product/item-324.html

This is looking cracking gents and ladies.


I for one cannot wait to see some review and handchecks of this...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Boktiet (26/10/16)

Looks very useful but I must admit it is personally pretty ugly...


----------



## Larry (26/10/16)

definitely looks construction site friendly!


----------



## acorn (26/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> http://www.ijoycig.com/product/item-324.html
> 
> This is looking cracking gents and ladies.
> 
> ...


 
I like it, makes me think of power tools...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DanTheMan (26/10/16)

Not bad. kind of like the rugged look


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/10/16)

hmm..not what i was expecting my ijoy..clearly the divorce has affected their larney type creativity...


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/11/16)

Did you guys check what hpnd to OhmBoy on his review of this device?


----------



## boxerulez (27/11/16)

Ahh that leaking. Yes it is a pity. Would like to see if he had a dud or whether its a whole bunch of them or ALL of them.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/11/16)

yoh that leaking is scary...wonder if isolated incident


----------

